# kitchen towels



## mpukas (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyone got a recommendation on kitchen towels? Mine are trashed an in need of new ones... 

The last set I have are a basket weave job I got from Amazon. They were fairly thick and dried well, but the basket weave didn't hold up well, and got lots of little nicks for knife heels and there's lot of fraying. They are white with colored stripes, and stained over time. I'd prefer a solid color of some sort. 

Must be large-ish - 20" x 30" range. 100% cotton, not micro-fiber. Not a fan of flour sack towel. Cheers! mpp


----------



## panda (Dec 13, 2013)

ikea.


----------

